# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Stippels op je penis

## karimo

hoi ik heb last van witte kleine stippels op mijn penis. doet geen zeer jeukt niet. ik heb normaal een getint penis en nu zitten er van die kleine witte stippels op. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat dat is. het zijn geen balletjes dus als ik eraan zit voel ik ze niet maar ze zijn er wel.

wat kan het zijn. :Cool:

----------


## Francesco

Ik denk dat je wat talgkliertjes kunt zien. Ze zitten net onder de huid en zijn wit. Bij donkere mensen vallen ze wat meer op dan bij blanke. Kwaad kan het niet. Als ze te groot worden kun je ze uitdrukken (tussen je duimnagels) er komt dan wat wit pasta uit. afwassen en weg is het plekje. Soms is het een haarwortelzakje. Dat zit dieper en je moet daar wat voorzichtiger mee zijn omdat het sneller kan ontsteken (deppen met alkohol) Is minder aan te doen. Overigens zijn de witte plekjes vaak tijdelijk. Groetjes

----------


## mokkje

Ik heb geen iedee ben meisje van 14 duz
weet er niet veel van
maar ik denk niet dat het erg is ofzo

hoop dat het weg gaat 

Suc6

Xx Mokkje

----------


## General F

Ik kan mij herinneren dat ik dat ook eens gehad heb.
Ik had toen net een nieuwe vriendin en we hadden de eerste echt heel lang gevreeën.
Echt heel lang in elkaar bedoel ik.

Zij had het ook en is toen naar de dokter geweest, het bleek een soort overgevoeligheids reactie op elkaar. Ze kreeg toen een zalfje dat ik ook een paar keer gebruikt heb, daarna was het weg en bleef het weg.

Ik weet niet of het in jouw geval hetzelfde is, maar misschien helpt dit je een beetje in de goede richting.

----------


## wesmatch

Heb ik ook last van.
Volgens mij is het niks schadelijks, had gelezen op sexwoordenboek dat meerde mannen dit kunnen krijgen .

----------

